# Sherwin Williams duration vs. Benjamin Moore Aqua



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

*Sherwin Williams duration vs. Benjamin Moore Aura*

I'm about to paint my two story house. My friend is advising me to go either with the Sherwin Williams Duration or the Benjamin Moore Aura. When I called the local BM rep, he couldn't assure me if the Aura line would last a long time since it hasn't been around. He recommmended me to go with the Moore Glo line of paint. The BM Aura on a gallon basis was quoted lower than the Sherwin William. Would appreciate if anyone can provide their opinion if one is better than the other or recommend something else. I'm looking for a paint that can last a long time (i know nothing can last forever). 
Thx!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If it was me, I would go with the Aura, hands down.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

A lot of people have differant opinions on this. I have not used the Aura, but have used the Duration over the past few years on countless projects, so I would go with the Duration. I've never had a problem with it. I really don't see what the Aura would have that the Duration Does not have.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> If it was me, I would go with the Aura, hands down.


Me too.:thumbsup: But then again I am a Benjamin Moore loyalist. If I was forced to another paint company. I would not so much as squeak or complain about Duration either. At least you are shopping for paint, where you should, in a paint and not a box store. See what deals either Ben Moore or Sherwin Williams are willing to cut you. Don't be afraid to ask, by the way. 

Obviously and especially with exteriors, the key to a lasting a paint job is 90 percent prep and 10 percent application of the quality paint. Not sure why the Ben Moore rep told you he was not sure about the longevity of the Aura paint finish. I would fire the guy. Prepped properly and with nice application of paint? You will get at least decade or more out of either Aura or Duration.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm looking at 17 years on a coat of MoorGlo on my place. Did have to repaint some last year but not from paint failure, from grandsons artwork over it with a rattle can.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

The moore__ line is time tested and a good one. But both Duration and Aura are top notch choices too. 
As has been said- the secret is really in the prep- then the qualities of a great paint have a chance.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

jschaben said:


> I'm looking at 17 years on a coat of MoorGlo on my place. Did have to repaint some last year but not from paint failure, from grandsons artwork over it with a rattle can.


Just curious. 17 years for an exterior really makes one want to count in dog years or something. How much fading of the color did you notice with the patch up?

I had a nephew that rattle canned houses in the California hood. Never mine. I got him a top of the line airbrush setup and he does some amazing stuff these days. Gas tanks for Harley's and that sort of crap.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jschaben said:


> I'm looking at 17 years on a coat of MoorGlo on my place. Did have to repaint some last year but not from paint failure, from grandsons artwork over it with a rattle can.


 
Wow, thats a looong time:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

housepaintingny said:


> A lot of people have differant opinions on this. I have not used the Aura, but have used the Duration over the past few years on countless projects, so I would go with the Duration. I've never had a problem with it. I really don't see what the Aura would have that the Duration Does not have.


 
Probably nothing, but as stated elsewhere, I like Ben Moore. You like Sherwin Williams. We both get the job done and have happy customers( I hope!)I just find the Duration hard to apply properly so would think that the typical HO would have an extremly hard time, same could be said for the Aura:laughing:


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the opinion. I ultimately went for the BM due to the pricing; $53.19 for BM vs $57 for SW. Both were transacted at contractor pricing. I had to travel a bit to get the BM paint. I just notice after my trip back at home that I forgot to get the pant for the eaves underside. There's a home depot down the road and being that the eaves underside are not so exposed to the elements like the exterior walls, thought of going with the Behr ultra (primer and paint). Any thoughts on this with going with the Behr paint? Thx.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

hawaiiboy said:


> Thank you all for the opinion. I ultimately went for the BM due to the pricing; $53.19 for BM vs $57 for SW. Both were transacted at contractor pricing. I had to travel a bit to get the BM paint. I just notice after my trip back at home that I forgot to get the pant for the eaves underside. There's a home depot down the road and being that the eaves underside are not so exposed to the elements like the exterior walls, thought of going with the Behr ultra (primer and paint). Any thoughts on this with going with the Behr paint? Thx.


You have come so far grasshopper! Don't even think of putting BEHRly paint on anything, even the underside of your eaves. It is crap and just read about it in posts here and listen to some of us!? If you use it you will be sorry.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Just say *NO* to Behr


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Chris- you're really getting mileage out of that picture! lol:laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> Chris- you're really getting mileage out of that picture! lol:laughing:


Well, it serves it's purpose:jester:


----------



## PaintingTech (Dec 25, 2011)

Its really interesting to see so many in favor of B.M because I have not been impressed with the delivery of their products at all, yet on the other hand S.W has always delivered.... Go with the majority I would say, but personally I am not a B.M fan


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well gee whiz! I was a bit disappointed that I'm going to have to repaint my house soon. Benjamin Moore, painted last in 1982 (29yrs?). Yes it's beginning to fade and peel just a little where the rain hits a lot, but only in the last 5 years or so. Maybe because it has asbestos shingles? Not looking forward to what will have to be done.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

NancyNGA said:


> Well gee whiz! I was a bit disappointed that I'm going to have to repaint my house soon. Benjamin Moore, painted last in 1982 (29yrs?). Yes it's beginning to fade and peel just a little where the rain hits a lot, but only in the last 5 years or so. Maybe because it has asbestos shingles? Not looking forward to what will have to be done.


With asbestoes shingles, probably not a lot. A good power wash and a light scraping and spot prime where it's peeling. Might be able to get most of the peeling with a power washer. Can't get to aggressive with asbestos anyway because you absolutely don't want any dust floating around. That pretty much leaves out any power tool use except maybe a heat gun.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

PaintingTech said:


> Its really interesting to see so many in favor of B.M because I have not been impressed with the delivery of their products at all, yet on the other hand S.W has always delivered.... Go with the majority I would say, but personally I am not a B.M fan


 
What do you mean by delivery?:huh:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Said I would be pleased to apply either paint company line but with a leaning toward Benjamin Moore. I would not let something like BEHR near my home or that of a client. :whistling2:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

One consideration about SW vs BM- or any other paint store- is they are not all represented the same everywhere. Here there are many SW stores, and a large 12+ store independent chain , plus a smaller 3 store chain, plus Ace hardwares all selling BM. It is easy to get, fully stocked and competitive. 
Not true everywhere.
Plus those independents have some pretty good products of their own, and carry other quality brands.
I feel very fortunate to be in a paint rich area!


----------

